# Ghiselin Danckerts (1510-1671) underated r obscur classical composer? what is ur cues



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> This eminent franco-flemish we dont know mutch outside kingdom of burgundy territory Belgie(that belgian in flemish), benelux country,Netherlands.
> 
> Tell me more about is output available ,missa, motets, ect please kind folks of talk classical, dont says somethintg like there wikipedia and google , i preffer human knowledge , human being is the best computer ever better than are pc ,mac.
> 
> ...


----------

